# Mixed tank...



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Currently, I have a 10 gallon tank with 2 african dwarf frogs, 3 ghost shrimp, 2 cherry shrimp, and 2 mystery snails. 

Was wondering if I could add more shrimp to the tank without over crowding, and if so, how many. 

You can see the current tank setup in the gallery link below.

Aquarium Gallery - 10 Gallon Tank

Was thinking about getting a mixture of these to make 10 more if possible.
Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could get away with a few more. FYI, adult Ghost Shrimp will eat the babies of other types of shrimp like the RCS you have.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Would ten be too many? I do have a place to put the babies if I see them, but not really looking to breed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

10 is good. They will breed on their own.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghost shrimp are actually brackish water shrimp which can live in freshwater, but some can't breed in it. They all get eggs when they
molt but some can and some can't raise them to the normal time they would release them.
RCS will multiply like crazy and if you have a place in there where they can escape from the ghost shrimp you will be over run
quicker than you might like.
Unless they are over dosing or I'm getting mighty lucky because I've used Excel in my ten which has the RCS in it since
before I put them in it. "They" say it kills RCS. I've had to introduce predators twice to rid the tank of RCS because they
multiply so fast in a tank with lots of plants.
Just saying you can put more because they present a small bio load each but you will have more sooner than you realize.
Won't notice it much for the first 2 generations but then the population doubles every couple of weeks.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gotcha...only two of the plants in those pictures are real...given the contents of the tank, i don't think all of the eggs would survive for my tank to be over run...

s/n: i think my ADFs just mated. Picture has been added to the gallery.

Aquarium Gallery - 20130727_162145


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

A. It does look like mating...
B. Over run happened in a tank/w no predators(except for one ghost shrimp) and fairly heavily planted(for hiding places)
so buy more...if you like, the ghost shrimp will likely eat most of the babies...but not all.
I had started/w 9 RCS. When you feed them, for a while they congregate around the food and you can get a count(sort of)
and after 5 months I counted 43 one feeding. If I could see 43 there were at least 53. As it happened gradually, the bio
filter bacteria grew in proportion so it was cool for that many. But I disturbed the filter one time...did not clean all of it
but removed about 15% of the bio material and the next day there was about 30 dead. Point being the bio-filter was
maxed and reducing it spelled instant ammonia overload. Once you pass 30 in a ten gallon I'd be very careful/w the filter.
But with the ghost shrimp I doubt you'll have that issue anyway.
Though I lust at the mere thought of a planted freshwater 55...I'm cool/w my two ten G tanks as they are not 
expensive(I'm the fault not the tanks) to keep up/w.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

I see what you are saying...thanks for the heads up on that...had a betta fish in there before, might have to re add a non aggressive one to the tank if those limits are reached. I say that because I think she ate the baby ghost and rcs that originally were placed in there. Were pretty small when I got from the store that I wasn't charged.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

When I said predator, that size fish is exactly what I meant. Even a tiger barb was too large and ate the adult shrimp when they molted. A Killifish terrorized them till they jumped out onto the floor. But the Betta just ate the babies mostly.
In fact I'm going to make a post in general right now about seeing if anyone had ever kept just one neon/black tetra
or one Rasboa cause they should be about the same/w the shrimp fry because I had to be rid of the Killifish and I
will be needing a new predator...but which kind ? Unfortunately the guppies harassed the Betta and shreded his fins.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Schooling type fish, I wouldn't recommend just keeping one in a tank because they will terrorize anything else that is in the tank if they don't have others like them. 

Learned that with the 30 gallon I had and there was only one tetra.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

One of the aquarium supply stores had a couple of shrimp besides ghost and red cherry in stock, so I added those to the tank along with a few more ghost shrimp. It was 2 orange Sunkist, and 1 blue reli. Hope they adjust well. Also, I added some moss to the tank.


----------

